# Thur 24 and fri25



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

We are planning an overnighter this Thursday and Friday to shake the boat down after the repower. We plan to head to the floaters and will be back by 4pm on Friday. If anyone is fishing the memorial day tournament and wants to know conditions the day before send me a private message Friday afternoon? I'll also be at the mbgfc dinner Friday night.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very generous of you, are you fishing the Tournament? Have been studying Hilton's and the water at the rigs does not look as good as it has been? Hard to say though.

Robert


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

We were on my friends boat, big adventure. However, his partners boat, sea hunter, was supposed to be ready but is still on the hill at resmondo. Because of this Jimmy has to work as before he was planning a couples trip with some friends and kids. Long story short, we are just going to fun fish in my boat the day before to shake the boat down. I do plan on being at the dinner Friday night though. I'll let you know water conditions, any rips, etc Friday if you'd like. You can call me on my cell Friday. I'll pm you the number. 

Mike.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

I am also planning to fish Thurs afternoon through friday at the floaters. Mainly Horn Mtn and closer. When I get in I will try to post up something if I have anything. Will be in a white 26 regulator so holler if ya'll see us.
Maclin


----------

